# Bare-shaft tuning question



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I interpret my bareshafts relative to fletched - POI, and knock high or low. The Nuts and Bolts Kitchen Sink method is a good way to get center shot and yoke tune very close so you can move back to twenty yards or more. The Nuts and Bolts method starts very close to the bale and by the time you get to 5-9 yards, gross flight issues are already adjusted out so visual flight clues are less discernable, at least for me they are. I don't go by how the arrow flies but if a buddy watches it, it usually confirms why the arrow ends up in the target regarding L, R, Hi, Lo, and knock position. When you are going after the last little knock high and low after the fletched and bare are slapping shafts, you typically can't see arrow flight issues. For your question, yes, gross bareshaft issues can be diagnosed by arrow flight if you have a good eye and pick up flight easily and haven't done any short range tuning first. For me, I can only pick up big left to right or right to left swings after release. 

Nuts and Bolts of Archery

Kitchen Sink Method


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1965114
This thread applies.


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Rick! said:


> I interpret my bareshafts relative to fletched - POI, and knock high or low. The Nuts and Bolts Kitchen Sink method is a good way to get center shot and yoke tune very close so you can move back to twenty yards or more. The Nuts and Bolts method starts very close to the bale and by the time you get to 5-9 yards, gross flight issues are already adjusted out so visual flight clues are less discernable, at least for me they are. I don't go by how the arrow flies but if a buddy watches it, it usually confirms why the arrow ends up in the target regarding L, R, Hi, Lo, and knock position. When you are going after the last little knock high and low after the fletched and bare are slapping shafts, you typically can't see arrow flight issues. For your question, yes, gross bareshaft issues can be diagnosed by arrow flight if you have a good eye and pick up flight easily and haven't done any short range tuning first. For me, I can only pick up big left to right or right to left swings after release.
> 
> Nuts and Bolts of Archery
> 
> Kitchen Sink Method


Simply amazing information...thanks for your comments and directing me to Kitchen Sink....Great info!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Yup use nuts and bolts kitchen sink method...best tuning method out there use it on all my bows, sets the right amount of cam lean sight windage as well as center shot..works great.


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

bowtecha said:


> Yup use nuts and bolts kitchen sink method...best tuning method out there use it on all my bows, sets the right amount of cam lean sight windage as well as center shot..works great.


Do you typically move on to Creep tuning or does the Kitchen Sink method cover it? My bow is shooting darts right now after completing the Kitchen Sink method alone.


----------



## ru4auto (Apr 19, 2010)

Step 1
paper tune for knock height
move the rest up and down accordingly
Step 2
Walk back tune
Shoot an arrow at 5 yards using your top pin
then again at 20 yards using your top pin
if the two arrows are not straight underneath each other your rest will need to be moved toward the arrow shot at 5 yard compared to the one at 20 yards (make small adjustments)
repeat this process until your 20 yard arrow shoot directly under your 5 yard arrow.
then go back further this time using 20 and 40 yards. still using your top pin (the further you go back the more fine tuning you will do)
step 3 
Bare shaft tuning
Shoot a couple of bare shafts at 20 yards aiming for a bulls eye
now shoot a couple of fetched shafts at the same bulls eye using the same pin
if your bare shafts flies left compared to your fletched shafts then you will need to twist up the right side yoke cable of take a twist out of the left side
If you bare shaft fly right compared to your fletched shafts then you will need to twist up the left side yoke cable or take a twist out of the right side
after each adjustment start over again until bare shaft are flying with fletched shafts (make full twist a first then half twist to fine tune)
step 4 
creep tune 
shoot at 20 yards aiming at a piece of masking tape laid horizantally on the target 
start by shooting normally at your target
now shoot a few more but this time pull hard into the wall
if those arrows flies low then you will need to make an adjustment to one of your cables
buss cable for single cams/either one for hybrid came systems, i prefer the control cable, but others use the buss cable
make a full twist in one and retry if it got worse go the other way with your twist until all arrow are flying on the same horizontal plane.
step 5
at this point you can broad head tune if you like but this is were i normally stop, if you go back to shooting paper afterward do not expect to shoot a bullet hole, you will most likely shoot at a high left tear, or a high right tear for LH shooters


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

ru4auto said:


> Step 1
> paper tune for knock height
> move the rest up and down accordingly
> Step 2
> ...


Very cool. I am with you all the way to Creep tuning. I will try that tomorrow. I mainly followed Nuts&Bolts Kitchen Sink tuning method. This is my result form 20+ yards, fletched and bare shaft. I am happy with it so far. Bareshaft is slightly right, but I blame that on operator error Thanks.


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## OhioShedder (Nov 24, 2012)

Where does evaluation of arrow spine fall into this tuning program? Im struggling with differentiating changes I need to make to my bow versus arrows.


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

OhioShedder said:


> Where does evaluation of arrow spine fall into this tuning program? Im struggling with differentiating changes I need to make to my bow versus arrows.


Improper spine can lead to poor arrow flight, especially if underspined. Bare shaft tells all because there is very little forgiveness without vanes. The above picture demonstrate that the bare shaft is flying nearly as true as the vaned arrows. I've shot a bare shaft before and missed the target by 10" and angled away from the vaned arrows indicating something was off. I would recommend reading Nuts&Bolts Kitchen Sink tuning method for a tutorial on how to incorporate a bare shaft in your tuning regimen. There are so many ways to tune a bow. I found his to be most beneficial to me. Are you concerned if you are shooting the correct spine for your set up? What are you shooting? Here is a link to Kitchen Sink taken from a previous post ... 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1844443&highlight=tuning


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

I shoot thru paper to get a bullet hole and thats good enough for me, then sight in. If I can't hit a pie plate at 30 yards I'll give up bowhunting. These tuning and tuning and fine tuning........I mean really?! It's great dont get me wrong but who has a pro shop in their back yard? I have a wall full of record book animals and close to a dozen Robin Hooded arrows. All with an out of tune bow I guess? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bighunterguy said:


> I shoot thru paper to get a bullet hole and thats good enough for me, then sight in. If I can't hit a pie plate at 30 yards I'll give up bowhunting. These tuning and tuning and fine tuning........I mean really?! It's great dont get me wrong but who has a pro shop in their back yard? I have a wall full of record book animals and close to a dozen Robin Hooded arrows. All with an out of tune bow I guess
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is great if bowhunting is your intentions but its totally different with target archery. If you walk on to a field range shooting pie plate groups at 30 yards when you get to the 80 yard target it i will get ugly really quick


----------

